# Auf Raubfisch im Veluwe oder Drontermeer



## Carpdr (21. Juni 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

 überlege diese beiden Gewässer mal auszutesten.
 Bedingt durch die geringe Tiefe Veluwemeer - 2,00 m und Drontermeer bis 1.25 m, habe ich allerdings die Befürchtung, dass die jetzige Zeit nicht optimal ist, weil viel Krautwuchs.
 Hat vielleicht gemand generelle Infos für mich? Lohnt sich das zur Zeit oder ist es besser den Tripp auf Herbst oder Winter zu legen?

 Vielen Dank und Gruß
 Stefan


----------



## mr-echolot (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Auf Raubfisch im Veluwe oder Drontermeer*

Hallo Carpdr, ich kenne beide Gewässer,in den letzten Jahren sind die Fänge dort auf Zander + Hecht stark zurück gegangen.Mit dem Kraut,das passiert jedes Jahr einmal mehr einmal weniger, dadurch ist das Angeln auf die Räuber etwas eingeschränkt,Drop-Shot Angeln nur in der Fahrrinne möglich.Ich fische jetzt im Eemermeer dort sind einige tiefe Stellen von 5-10 Meter wo ich  auf Zander fische.Ich nehme an,das Du ein Boot hast sonst ist das Fischen dort nicht möglich.Ich könnte Dir auch den Eemkanal empfehlen,dort kannst Du auch an verschiedenen Uferstellen ganz gut auf Zander fischen.
Gib mal auf Google Eemermeer- Eem ein. Von Neuss aus sind das ca. 150 km reine Autobahnstrecke ,Bunschoten -Spakenburg Ausfahrt nehmen,dann sind es nur noch ein paar Km. bis zur Eem.
Gr.mr-echolot


----------



## Carpdr (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Auf Raubfisch im Veluwe oder Drontermeer*

Hallo Mr. Echolot,

 ja ich habe glücklicherweise ein Boot. Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit dem Eemermeer. Wie sind denn dort die Hechtbestände oder ist das eher ein Zandergewässer?

 Gruß
Stefan


----------



## mr-echolot (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Auf Raubfisch im Veluwe oder Drontermeer*

Hi Carpdr, im Eemermeer fängst du mehr Zander als Hechte. Ich Fische bis September nur mit leichtem Geschirr auf die Räuber,ab September geht es dann mit etwas schwereren Material mit großen toten Köder auf Hecht.
Gr. mr-echolot


----------



## Carpdr (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Auf Raubfisch im Veluwe oder Drontermeer*

Hi,
 okay. Vielen Dank dann noch für die Zusatzinfo

 Gruß
Stefan


----------

